# Lhasa Apso irritated paws?



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

My lhasa apso Seth is 5 years old now, and has always had a bit of a problem with his paws it seems. Licking and nibbling at them, sometimes its worse than others, but there are times where he licks them until they are soaked and its very hard to deter him off of it. I'm not certain if its his actual paws or maybe between his toes, or even his nails! I've always thought its just a habit of his, but does anyone else think it could be something else? Any advice would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi there, I have a Shih Tzu who does this too asked the vet to have a look and cannot see any infection what so ever. Think its just a comfort thing.


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

well that is reassuring to know, i always thought it was just a habit.......


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Hve you ever tried changing his diet? as it could be an allergy


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

clueless said:


> Hve you ever tried changing his diet? as it could be an allergy


He has always done it throughout his life pretty much and he has had his food change a few times, and nothing has changed with how much he does it. so i dont think its an allergy from the food he eats.


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Try putting thornit powder on his paws. I know it sounds daft, but it works. It will take the itch out of the pad and soothe it. My little girl used to chew her front left paw. I was worried because she is a show dog that she would pull out her hair there but I used thornit powder on it after a recommendation from a friend and it stopped her.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

what food do you feed i no you sed you changed it but my jack russel has a gluten and wheat allergy that causes itchy paws and most dog foods contain these. Try a hypoallerginic dog food and c if it disappears ! thanx 4 the thornit powder tip were would you get this ? every so often she gets hold of a biscuit or something which will start her off so would be handy to get some in !


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

I bought the thornit powder online from petmeds.co.uk but you can get it from canineconcepts.co.uk ... or probably eBay! Try googling it and I'm sure you'll find it. petmeds.co.uk was the cheapest when I was searching (I'm always looking for a bargain!)


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

cool thanx


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

I should add that thornit is usually for dogs ears. You put a wee bit in their ears if they have an itch but it works great on other itchy bits too.


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah yes I bought some thornit powder a few years back when i was at crufts as i had a nightmare getting it elsewhere, but that made no difference either...i think he's just being awkward lol. 

I do feed one of my other dogs a hypoallergenic food so I shall give it a try with him too and see if it makes a difference


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

The behaviour you describe is typically associated with some sort of food allergy.

I can highly recommend:

ORIJEN Adult Fresh Fish Dog Food

Along with adding enzymes and probiotics to her food.


----------

